# Celebrate the launch of Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer!



## Justin (Sep 27, 2015)

We've got a super lovely new collectible to celebrate the launch of Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer this week, go pick it up right now for 149 Bells. This item will only be available for a limited time until sometime early October, so don't miss out!

And of course, be sure to join in the discussion in the* Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer board*, as well as all the latest news at *Animal Crossing World*!

Justin


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 27, 2015)

Yay. I'm proud of your achievements Justin.


----------



## Justin (Sep 27, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Yay. I'm proud of your achievements Justin.



shut up you


----------



## Heyden (Sep 27, 2015)

Not giftable, meh


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2015)

Unlike the game, this collectible is actually available to Europe on the same day it became available for North America!


----------



## Klave (Sep 27, 2015)

Yay, I love the look of the new collectible! I can't wait until I get Happy Home Designer and I'll be avoiding the HHD forum for a little bit so I don't see too many spoilers. :3


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2015)

Justin said:


> We've got a super lovely new collectible to celebrate the launch of Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer this week, go pick it up right now for 149 Bells. This item will only be available for a limited time until sometime early October, so don't miss out!
> 
> And of course, be sure to join in the discussion in the* Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer board*, as well as all the latest news at *Animal Crossing World*!
> 
> Justin



Cool, i just discovered the collectible in the shop and i bought it immediatly!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Klave said:


> Yay, I love the look of the new collectible! I can't wait until I get Happy Home Designer and I'll be avoiding the HHD forum for a little bit so I don't see too many spoilers. :3



Ohh you live in Europe too right?


----------



## Klave (Sep 27, 2015)

lars708 said:


> You live in Europe too right?



Yep, but I'm getting the game later as it will have to be delivered to my current address and then mailed to my next address because I'm moving October 1st and wouldn't be able to get mail at my next address until October 3rd. 

Also not that it means anything but I noticed I was the eighth person to buy the collectible from the shop haha. I noticed the characters on the top of the page which made me notice this thread. c:


----------



## Justin (Sep 27, 2015)

Tina said:


> Unlike the game, this collectible is actually available to Europe on the same day it became available for North America!



Should I ask for proof of residence to buy the collectible??


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2015)

Justin said:


> Should I ask for proof of residence to buy the collectible??



Um. I just moved house so you may not have my correct information. I'll get it to you by next weekend.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 27, 2015)

It looks sexy


----------



## Jacob (Sep 27, 2015)

Kinda wish the colors were inverted to match the other letters/houses but I can live with a red collectible. Neat job!


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

it matches my _kind of_ red lineup!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

I can't wait to buy HHD!  I'll be avoiding that thread too since I don't need any spoilers.

And the new collectible looks awesome, it'd go great with the full letter set!  I checked it in my inventory though.... and there's a glitched up "Sell Back" button..... weird.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

aww yes nice collectible

probs wont be able to afford the game, but yeah sweet quiche


----------



## Coach (Sep 27, 2015)

I was actually surprised there wasn't a restock for the Happy Home Designer release, but this is even better! I hope there's one for Amiibo festival, too! And if there is collectibles of the amiibo I will die


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 27, 2015)

What a lovely surprise to find this new Collectible this morning! Hooray! Thank you!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 27, 2015)

I really got into this game ever since I got it. Its a really fun game. That Fast-food restaurant I made for Frita really proud myself.

Also, that collectible is really nice. Thanks for making the collectible.


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

Awesome new collectible. Well done!


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 27, 2015)

Cool collectible, thank you!


----------



## mogyay (Sep 27, 2015)

aaaaaaa i love it so much!!!! thanks guys


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 27, 2015)

Testing it out!

I bought a pack of Amiibo cards (I'm in Japan) and I saw this ugly tiger in the commercial in front of the packs and I was like "anything but that please" and of course I got it?? /random HHD comment


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 27, 2015)

It's so cute!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 27, 2015)

I can confirm this new shiny collectible is available to Europe


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 27, 2015)

the first collectible i've wanted to buy (that was actually available) thanks!


----------



## HHoney (Sep 27, 2015)

I like the Happy Home Designer collectible.  I just purchased one earlier today.

Thank you for making this available!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 27, 2015)

Loving the new collectible, I always enjoy special event collectibles like these!

As for the release of HHD, I probably won't be getting it until Christmas, but at least I plan on getting it!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 27, 2015)

As soon as I found out about the collectible I got it! The only other one I want and have been able to get is the pear. ;-;


----------



## milkday (Sep 27, 2015)

I just love this collectible! It's pretty swell that it was available :3


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Awesome collectible <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 27, 2015)

Tina said:


> Unlike the game, this collectible is actually available to Europe on the same day it became available for North America!



I know. It's like you're mocking people that have to wait for the actual game!

Good work.


----------



## f11 (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't have enough bells for it, but it looks great!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 28, 2015)

Crys said:


> I don't have enough bells for it, but it looks great!



I sent you a tiny bit of bells so you can get the new collectible!


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I know. It's like you're mocking people that have to wait for the actual game!
> 
> Good work.



More like mocking Nintendo. I'm British - I have to wait as well.


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 28, 2015)

why does this game exist


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 28, 2015)

Tina said:


> More like mocking Nintendo. I'm British - I have to wait as well.



Hey, you can be on the same side and still mock.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashtot said:


> why does this game exist



Just so you can ask that question.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

at first i hated it but now i love it


----------



## Javocado (Sep 28, 2015)

You can make a Red Square but not a Red Balloon!
This collectible looks pretty stellar though.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2015)

This collectible looks pretty awesome!  Got one myself as well as picked up the actual game on Saturday.  I got Harriet as the Amiibo card that came with th game case too, which is pretty awesome since she's my favorite character in Animal Crossing.  Enjoying both the game and collectible immensely so far...


----------



## NewLeafTori (Sep 29, 2015)

I feel like a newb but where is the collectible shop?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

NewLeafTori said:


> I feel like a newb but where is the collectible shop?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php
Click "collectibles" and it will be there


----------



## NewLeafTori (Sep 29, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php
> Click "collectibles" and it will be there



Thank you!


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Sep 30, 2015)

Ha! I've been spending so much time in the HHD forum that I didn't even notice the new collectible. Purchased! My first one!!

For those that are avoiding the forum for spoilers, we look forward to having you join us in the forum once you get the game. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## marshmallowXO (Oct 1, 2015)

I just have to hope I can get enough bells before you stop selling it :/


----------



## Leil (Oct 1, 2015)

This looks cool, I will save up for it. o3o I plucked my soul out of its secret place, And held it to the mirror of my eye, To see it like a star against the sky, A twitching body quivering in space, A spark of passion shining on my face. And I explored it to determine why This awful key to my infinity Conspires to rob me of sweet joy and grace. And if the sign may not be fully read, If I can comprehend but not control, I need not gloom my days with futile dread, Because I see a part and not the whole.
Contemplating the strange, I?m comforted By this narcotic thought: I know my soul.


----------



## Sundance99 (Oct 3, 2015)

Just purchased.  Thank you!


----------



## LilD (Oct 3, 2015)

Sundance99 said:


> Just purchased.  Thank you!




Me too! Glad I caught in time


----------



## JJarmon (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice, a new collectible.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Oct 5, 2015)

I love this collectible! Super cute design! Too bad it doesn't really match my blue line-up oh well


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2015)

This will leave the Shop within the next few days, don't miss out!


----------



## Coco_Weng (Oct 8, 2015)

Time to save up! Thank you for the addition!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 9, 2015)

It seems to be out of the shop now.


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

It's gone 

Fun while it lasted!


----------



## Araie (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah, all things do run out eventually I suppose. It's a real shame it's not giftable though.. people could trade them quite a bit, and I'm sure they would go for a lot because I don't think too many people actually bought the collectible.. but that's just that, I guess..


----------

